# My first ever horse in colour



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

So i've been drawing horses forever, but i only use graphite pencils. I've never really tried coloured pencil, so I decided to have a go. I kinda started it like a year ago, then lost it. I found it yesterday and decided to finish it. It's not great, but I thought i'd share as it's a first for me.

Feel free to critique but please don't kill me. I'll try and get better I promise!

Here it is:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

That looks better than what I can do and I have been using coloured pencils for 4 months now!!! I think it looks great


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not too bad actually. I'd suggest adding a little more black for shadowing in the legs, but for the most part you did pretty good layering and changing colors


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

lol, i hate colored pencils, but you did an awesome job! You can also use watercolor pencils for better shading, I've found. I dip them in water, and viola! shading!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! I think thats fantastic!!! Great job!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love it! The slightly "choppy" feeling of the shading gives it real energy! Was it hard to do?


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



lilruffian said:


> I'd suggest adding a little more black for shadowing in the legs, but for the most part you did pretty good layering and changing colors


Thanks, I totally see what you mean about the legs, I might try touching them up. I think I have some watercolour pencil around that I had to buy for my art GCSE, so i could try Indigosblue's suggestion.



tinyliny said:


> The slightly "choppy" feeling of the shading gives it real energy! Was it hard to do?


ooh, i'm glad you say that, I wasn't sure if I should try and blend it more, but I kinda knew I would overwork and ruin it completely, so I kinda stepped back and left it there. I found it pretty difficult. I normally work with graphite pencil so I can rub it out or smudge it to blend, which I can't do with colour. I guess the choppy shading is because I shaded the same as I would with graphite but can't smudge it afterwards! haha

I'm pretty disappointed with the leatherwork though. I think I did a pretty poor job on it. i think I could have done her eye better too


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Pretty Cool!


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

that is amazing  nice job


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

So cool, It looks amazing! Can we see a graphite drawing maybe?  
(i cant even shade!)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That is so good! Way better than I can do in colour! (I hate it lol, Im a graphite and charcoal person


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

JackofDiamonds said:


> So cool, It looks amazing! Can we see a graphite drawing maybe?
> (i cant even shade!)


Thank you! 

I have a couple other threads with some graphite ones, but I cba to find them so i'll just post up another one. 

here's one a did a couple of years back from a book, and also one I did for Pintotess which I'm pretty happy with


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow you have talent especially the one of pintotess is really good, I didnt read the thread just so the picture and knew exactly who it was!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

You are amazing! *Increadibly talented! *


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Awh, Thanks 
I'm only working part-time at the moment so I was thinking about putting a couple up in my local tack shop with an ad and seeing if anyone will pay just a little bit for me to do one for them.

Pricewise i was thinking something like:

Head shot: £10 ($16 USD or $15 AUD)
Full body: £15 ($24 USD or $22 AUD)
Colour: £20 ($32 USD or $30 AUD)

Actually, now I've converted that up it sounds a bit expensive. £10 isn't a lot of money here though. Doesn't buy you much anymore! Maybe I should halve that.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

I would definitely pay £10 for a headshot, can you do drawings from photos?


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, Nearly all my drawings are from photos. I'm not that good at making them up, so photos give much better results. Thanks for your opinion on the pricing. Glad to know it sounds reasonable from a UK perspective


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I may contact you in the future to possibly do one of my horse if that was ok? I just need to get paid first, have recently gone back to work after sometime off for an op but can only work part time at the moment, so just getting used to a smaller wage. 

You definitely have a talent!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Michelle and Mr B said:


> Well I may contact you in the future to possibly do one of my horse if that was ok? I just need to get paid first, have recently gone back to work after sometime off for an op but can only work part time at the moment, so just getting used to a smaller wage.
> 
> You definitely have a talent!



Thank you very much. I totally understand about the pinch when working part time, I'm feeling that myself at the moment! Especially having just forked out for new rugs! If you would like one in the future, feel free to PM me. I'm sure we could work it out. :wink:


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

That would be great, will do. I won't be part time forever it's just whilst i'm still on crutches, just takes a bit of getting used to especially with prices going up!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool no problem. I work part time because I'm also at university, but now i'm on summer holidays from uni and STILL only have part time work. Ahhh well. Hope you get better soon


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Those are really good. You have some great talent!


----------

